# My MAC Collection



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay so I just joined yesterday so I thought I'd post my collection here... it's very small, I just started really collecting in the fall... hopefully its going to grow, grow, GROW!






Select SPF Foundation: NC40, Brush #190
Bronzing Powder: Golden, Select Sheer, pressed: NC35
Eyeliners: Indigo (my first ever purchase) and Fascinating
Fluidline: Blacktrack

Palette Closeups:




Mocha cracked and I was so upset! Lesson learned: always carry palettes on person while traveling by bus or plane..




Satin Taupe and Motif are my favorites! I could do without Gleam and Trax. 

Thats it!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2006)

u have some great colors there! trust me... it will GROOOWWWWW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 being a specktra member = rapid collection growth :nod:


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_u have some great colors there! trust me... it will GROOOWWWWW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 being a specktra member = rapid collection growth :nod:_

 
Thank you and I can tell already! I keep adding things I want to my list and never thought about before... it's getting a little ridiculous but I love it!


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 3, 2006)

You just started? You have a good size kit!


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnLyPanTies* 
_You just started? You have a good size kit!_

 
Thanks, yeah I started when I moved to NYC in the fall. Is that nemo? I love that movie!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 4, 2006)

nice collection. i loove the colors you bought.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Great color theme.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice collection!!!


----------

